# 5/31 to 6/1 flounder



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

since kennyb had to work and cancel the overnight snapper trip decided to head to the flounder hole but could not find anyone to go so just went solo. Had to work pretty hard for them last night but after a few hours headed back to the truck with my limit of 15 nice flounder. Most around 13 to 16 inches with 2 going 18 and 20 inches. Stared off really slow gigging only 1 in the first 2 hours but then the wind laid and I could see better and got 14 in the next 2 hours and called it a night.


----------



## OutdoorAviator (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome haul right there. Do you fillet them just like you would a halibut?


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

i rarely ever fillet flounder. I just scale gut and head them.Love to stuff and bake them or often I will just open them up like i am going to stuff them but then jsut season the inside of them with some salt and pepper, lemon, garlic and whatever else you like then grill them or bake them. Hard to beat.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice!! :bowdown


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice mess of flat fish:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

you didnt call me I would have gone.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch!!!


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

not trying to be an ass but just so you know the bag limit for flounder is only 10 per person. It is spanish that is 15. Sorry if this sounds bad but just dont want anyone to get in trouble.


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

jman, I think he gigs in ms.and I think their limit is 15. Awesome job :clap:clap:bowdown


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

<P align=left>







The state of Mississippi(go look @ were the guy lives)<P align=left>Recreational Fishing Limits*<P align=left>Number of Fish<P align=left>Bag/Possession:nonono<P align=left>Minimum Length<P align=left>in Inches<P align=left>*It is illegal to sell any seafood taken with a recreational license.<P align=left>** Range represents minimum and maximum lengths.<P align=left>wRecreational fishermen may retain only one red drum over 30 inches.<P align=left>TL = Total Length - Straight line distance from tip of snout to tip of tail.<P align=left>FL = Fork Length - Straight line distance from tip of snout to fork of tail.<P align=left>CFL = Curved Fork Length - Tip of the upper jaw to the fork of tail<P align=left>measured along the contour of the middle of the body.<P align=left>COBia 33 FL 2<P align=left>Flounder 12 TL 15<P align=left>Red Drumw 18 TL to 30 TL** 3<P align=left>Spoted Seatrout 13 TL 15<P align=left>King Mackerel 24 FL 2<P align=left>Spanish Mackerel No Limit 15<P align=left>Red Snaper 16 TL 2<P align=left>VermilLion Snaper 10 TL<P align=left>Lane Snaper 8 TL<P align=left>Gray Trigerfish 12 TL<P align=left>Almaco Jack No Limit 20<P align=left>Goldface Tilefish No Limit (in aggregate)<P align=left>Anchor Tilefish No Limit<P align=left>Tilefish No Limit<P align=left>Blackline Tilefish No Limit<P align=left>Blueline Tilefish No Limit<P align=left>Goliath Grouper No Take No Take<P align=left>Nasau Grouper No Take No Take<P align=left>Warsaw Grouper No Limit 1 per vessel<P align=left>Red & Yelowfin Groupers 20 TL<P align=left>Black & Gag Groupers 22 TL 5<P align=left>Scamp 16 TL (in aggregate)<P align=left>Other Groupers No Limit<P align=left>Speckled Hind No Limit 1 per vessel<P align=left>Gray , Scholmaster, 12 TL<P align=left>Cubera, Dog, Mahogany & Yelowtail SnaPpers 10<P align=left>MUTTON SNAPPER 16 TL (in aggregate)<P align=left>Quen, blackfin, No Limit<P align=left>silk & wenchman

Snapers


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

thanks for the support there guys....its ok....i dont think he meant anything by it....but yes in MS the limit 12 inches long and you can keep 15 fish. For now anyway....like everything else I expect they will tighten that up.....not to long ago there were no limits of any kind on them just get as many as you could but I like the 12 inch 15 fish limit.


----------

